# Shell Script Ausgaben Unterdrücken



## liquidbeats (11. August 2007)

Hallo

Ich wollte Fragen, ob es eine möglichkeit gibt die Ausgabe zu unterdrücken. Ich erstelle bspw. eine tar.gz Datei. Aber anstatt mir alle Dateien Anzeigen zu lassen, würde ich stattdessen lieber Punkte in der form sehen wollen ".....". Eventuell für jede Datei ein Punkt o.ä.

Vielen Dank
Grüße


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. August 2007)

Also die Ausgabe vollstaendig zu unterdruecken ist kein Problem, dazu kannst Du einfach nach /dev/null pipen.

```
sh meinlustigesscript.sh > /dev/null
```
Diese aber durch was anderes zu ersetzen, eben die von Dir erwaehnten Punkte, duerfte nicht so einfach, aber eventuell sogar garnicht moeglich, sein.


----------



## liquidbeats (19. August 2007)

Hallo Dennis,

Danke dir 


Grüße


----------

